# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a Hive

## XCali

(Somewhere someone asked for help in figuring out how a hive's interior looks from top down, and it got me thinking it could be quite interesting for a main challenge, or lite, doesn't really matter  :Wink:  .)


Map a HIVE. Oh, we do like the idea of a swarm and a hive in our fantasy, don't we. So for this challenge, map something to do with a hive. Ideas can be mapping a top down layout of a hive(Think about it beehives have quite remarkable structures and shapes in their hives); a perspective outside of the hive; or a village built into an ancient abandoned hive; a battlemap depicting the Queen's throne throne deep in the core of the hive; or battlemaps on the way there; battlemap of the entrance to it where a great siege is laid at the gates of the swarm. Whatever your fancy, just map something that has to do with a hive. Most of all have fun challenging yourself with this theme.  :Wink: 





EDIT: Whoops I missed a word or two in the making of the poll. Sorry!

----------


## Antoine.L

Yes, this could be interesting, I feel this could bring interesting shapes and map.

----------


## ^Atti Hekotik^

Intrigued. Agreed.

There are also a lot of other spectacular °'prismatic' - arroyæ.

~crystalline structures|~venetian\ephimeral geomorphocisms|~autoCAD emulations based around repetitions in fractal formants that could have the potential to be whipped-up into architectural elements as easily as dispensed 'snow-cones (however glued-to-the-wall: for the sake of a particular periods authenticity)

~~
I'd be curious to see anyone's treatment of a highly repetitive geometric space, like a hive's interior [{honeycomb}]°

I think this basis is valid

Atticus

----------

